# Help! Drug test!!



## Art909 (May 7, 2010)

Whats Growing on? Hey I need some help! This coming Tuesday I drug test for a New JOB! stopped puffn 6 days ago! anyone know the best remedies to get THC out of your system?... any info helps, any real experience would help! Thanks!


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

drinking a LOT of water can help to flush traces of drugs out, else use "the urinator" to blag it


----------



## Art909 (May 7, 2010)

YHa! Ive been drinking like a fish! been also drinkn Naked Juices! the past week and detox teas! pretty much a Liquid antioxident Diet... Been smoking 4ever! Worried it wont flush out that easy...


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

try this,
http://best4drugtest.com/_thc_calculator.html


----------



## slack3r (May 7, 2010)

-flushing with water may be a good idea, however they may be skeptical when the pee comes out clear, instead of yellow JFYI...

I would say go to your drug store & get some cranberry pills, which clean out your blood/pee. (anti-oxident) you should flush with water, use 5 pills every 12 hours. WARNING! doing this may make your skin itch/feel like it's burning. also work out intensly until sunday morning, since thc is stored in your fatty cells. take the rest of the time relaxing, flushing, & using those cranberry pills...

just a suggestion, i'm sure there are a million different ways people "swear" work. the problem is most jobs don't use those cheap pee tests that you can get at any drug store. just hope you don't have a hair follicle test


----------



## Essex (May 7, 2010)

slack3r said:


> -flushing with water may be a good idea, however they may be skeptical when the pee comes out clear, instead of yellow JFYI...
> 
> I would say go to your drug store & get some cranberry pills, which clean out your blood/pee. (anti-oxident) you should flush with water, use 5 pills every 12 hours. WARNING! doing this may make your skin itch/feel like it's burning. also work out intensly until sunday morning, since thc is stored in your fatty cells. take the rest of the time relaxing, flushing, & using those cranberry pills...
> 
> just a suggestion, i'm sure there are a million different ways people "swear" work. the problem is most jobs don't use those cheap pee tests that you can get at any drug store. just hope you don't have a hair follicle test


Wax ya head, lol


----------



## Art909 (May 7, 2010)

slack3r said:


> -flushing with water may be a good idea, however they may be skeptical when the pee comes out clear, instead of yellow JFYI...
> 
> I would say go to your drug store & get some cranberry pills, which clean out your blood/pee. (anti-oxident) you should flush with water, use 5 pills every 12 hours. WARNING! doing this may make your skin itch/feel like it's burning. also work out intensly until sunday morning, since thc is stored in your fatty cells. take the rest of the time relaxing, flushing, & using those cranberry pills...
> 
> just a suggestion, i'm sure there are a million different ways people "swear" work. the problem is most jobs don't use those cheap pee tests that you can get at any drug store. just hope you don't have a hair follicle test


 
Sweet! been juicen Cranberrys aswell, also acai, pomergranite, Blue Berry Juices etc all the anti's I can get my hands on! I doubt the folical test.... since ive worked their previously. I have till Tuesday morning! so Yha Ill hit the weights,take the Pup out running etc...


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2010)

The very best way to pass a piss test is not to give them your piss! There are a couple differnt products out there that are fake piss but pass most if not all testing methods. Any head shop should have em. If you can't find it lemme know and I'll forward you links. 

I had to drop for a job myself and it was the first time so I went into a head shop just north of Denver and they sold it to me said "It WILL work!" And it did. 

Best of luck
Gras
[email protected]


----------



## socaldream420 (May 9, 2010)

DTR from Trimax Health System has worked for me, and they have a shampoo that is crazy good.


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 11, 2010)

Has anyone ever been frisked before a piss test?

Ive never had to submit for a job.. the only time Ive ever been piss tested was to get off probation.


----------

